# Boston Butt (Pulled Pork @ 265° Smoker Temp)



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2018)

*Boston Butt *(Pulled Pork @ 265° Smoker Temp)

There are many ways to Smoke Pulled Pork, But I don’t like to do overnight Smokes, so since this Butt was 9.2 pounds, I figured I’d try to get it done for Supper (about 4 to 5PM).
Knowing I could easily “hold” it if it finishes to early, I got up at 4:15 AM and started my MES 40 at 4:20. It was 32° on my Front Smoking Porch!

I set it at a Temp that would give me a True 265° with my Accurate Maverick ET-732.
I also filled my AMNPS with Hickory Pellets, and as always, lit one end.

*Meanwhile, while that stuff heats up, I’ll tell you about what happened before Smoking Day:*
So a few days earlier, I saw the lowest price I’ve seen in my entire 9 year Smoking History, as "Weis" Market had Pork Butts for 97¢ a pound.
Butts are always at least $2 per pound, and usually $3 or even more!!
Since Mrs Bear was going there anyway, I told her to get me 3 Butts at about 8 lbs each. She brought me 3 butts at about 8, 9, and 10 lbs. (Good Girl)
I decided to Bag & freeze the smaller one for another time, Split the biggest one for Buckboard Bacon, and make some Pulled Pork from the 9.2 pounder.
*
Prepping the 9.2 pound Butt:*
Rinse, pat dry, coat with Yellow Mustard, Apply Rub, put on Wire Cooling Rack in a Foil Pan.
Cover with Plastic Wrap.
Put in Fridge for overnight rest.

*Smoking Day: (32° outside @ 4:20 AM)*
4:20 AM——Preheat MES at 265°, Fill AMNPS with Hickory Pellets, and Light one end.
5:00 AM——Put Meat Pan on Rack #2 of my 6 rack MES, and AMNPS on right end of my bottom rack (pull dumper out 3” & rotate 180°).
8:00 AM——Sterilize my clean Maverick probe with alcohol wipe, and insert probe into center of Roast. IT is 106°.
8:30 AM——IT is 122°.
9:00 AM——IT is 135°.
9:30 AM——IT is 145°.
10:00 AM—-IT is 152°.
10:30 AM—-IT is 160°.
11:00 AM—-IT is 165°.
11:30 AM—-IT is 168°.——Add 8 ounces of Apple Juice, and Cover Butt & Pan with Double Foil.
12:00 PM—-IT is 171°.
1:00 PM——IT is 183°.
1:45 PM——IT is 192°.
2:30 PM——IT is 198°.
3:00 PM——IT is 200°.——Turn heat down to 150°.
4:00 PM——IT is 198°.——Remove from Smoker.

Remove Bone from Roast, Pull Butt, save pan juices in fridge.
Time to eat!!!

*Note: I only got 7 hours out of my full AMNPS of Hickory pellets, due to the higher heat than I normally use, and the Wind, but that was actually perfect, just in time for adding Juice & Foiling the Butt.*

Thanks for Dropping by!

Bear


Three Little Pigs! About 8, 9, and 10 pounds @ 97¢. Middle one this time:







Nice 9.2 pound Pork Butt:






Cross-hatch cut into meat:







Covered with Yellow Mustard:






Covered with Rub, and put on Wire cooling rack, in a Foil Pan:






AMNPS filled with Hickory pellets & one end lit:






Old Glory shows how Windy the 32° Air was @ 4:30 AM.






Butt occupying Rack position #2 of my 6 rack MES 40:






Butt ready for Foiling:






Fresh from Smoker with nice Bark & lots of Liquid Gold in the pan:






Ready to be Pulled. Gotta try Bear Jr's "Bear Claws":






Bone came out nice & clean:






Pulled Real Easy:






Lots of Bark in Bear's first Sammy. Mrs Bear's Special Sauce + Frank's used:






First half of Bear's Supper:






Second half of Bear's Supper:






Packed for Fridge. Left container for Bear & Mrs Bear----Right container is for Bear Jr & His Wife:


----------



## normanaj (Oct 21, 2018)

You sure can't beat .97/lb!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 21, 2018)

That's one heck of a deal on pork butts!!
You sure got some great bark, smoking it at 265.  Looks great.
Now correct me if I'm wrong, but that sure looks like ketchup on your sammie.  Ketchup????  Are you sure that's even legal??
LOL.
POINT
Gary


----------



## gary s (Oct 21, 2018)

Nice job,  Love that pulled pork.  Glad you got a deal, they run them down here a lot for that. Wish they would do Pork Bellies that cheap.   Wouldn't mind having one of those sandwiches right now..
Looks great my friend.

Gary


----------



## Braz (Oct 21, 2018)

That looks mighty good. We are getting low on pulled pork but have 2 butts in the freezer so we'll be smoking at least one of them in a week or two. Around here butts go on sale for around $1/lb every now and then and when they do a couple always end up in our freezer.


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 21, 2018)

Nice job John!
That is some mighty fine looking PP!
Please tell me that is not ketchup!
And did you use a finishing sauce?
Al


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 21, 2018)

Shhh, Bear, say its smoky siracha with vinegar added. I used stealth mode for this post. No one will know.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 21, 2018)

Looks really good from here bear. Nicely done on the PP. I don't care for the overnighters either. 
Point for sure.
Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Nice job John!
> That is some mighty fine looking PP!
> Please tell me that is not ketchup!
> And did you use a finishing sauce?
> Al




Thank You Al !!
No it's not ketchup, It's Mrs Bear's Home-made sauce. (Ketchup is one of the ingredients though)

And all I use for a Finishing Sauce is the "Liquid Gold" I mentioned in the Caption above the Pic of the Butt in the pan with all the juice & Black Bark.
That juice is from the 8 ounces of Apple Juice I added when I foiled, mixing with the Meat Juices from the Butt.
When I dump it into a container & put it in the fridge, the fat comes to the top & hardens. Then I cut the Fat sheet off & underneath is Beautiful Jelly that tastes freaking Awesome!! That's my Finishing sauce---No other seasonings needed or wanted, other than Sauce & Frank's on my Roll.

And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2018)

normanaj said:


> You sure can't beat .97/lb!



Yup--Wish I could have gotten more of them!!

Bear



GaryHibbert said:


> That's one heck of a deal on pork butts!!
> You sure got some great bark, smoking it at 265.  Looks great.
> Now correct me if I'm wrong, but that sure looks like ketchup on your sammie.  Ketchup????  Are you sure that's even legal??
> LOL.
> ...



Thank You Gary!!
Nope--Not Ketchup---It's a Mix Mrs Bear makes---It has some Ketchup in it among other things.
I just add some "Frank's" to mine.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2018)

gary s said:


> Nice job,  Love that pulled pork.  Glad you got a deal, they run them down here a lot for that. Wish they would do Pork Bellies that cheap.   Wouldn't mind having one of those sandwiches right now..
> Looks great my friend.
> 
> Gary




Thank You Gary!!
I wish we'd get these Great prices more than once every 10 years!!!
I love Pulled Pork, but don't do it often, because the prices are ridiculous!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## zwiller (Oct 22, 2018)

LIKE  Looks great!  If you liked the apple juice in your foiling try injecting it.  

Sad to read you guys pay that much for butts.  Under $2/lb normally here and sales for $.99/lb are common.  That said, I pay top dollar for beef.  We need to do SMF swap MEAT.  Will trade 2 butts for a chuckie and 3 for brisket LOL.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2018)

Braz said:


> That looks mighty good. We are getting low on pulled pork but have 2 butts in the freezer so we'll be smoking at least one of them in a week or two. Around here butts go on sale for around $1/lb every now and then and when they do a couple always end up in our freezer.




Thanks Braz!!
I wish we'd start getting good prices on Butts more often than once every 10 years!!
I'll be lucky to be around when the Next Butt sale comes around!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 22, 2018)

noboundaries said:


> Shhh, Bear, say its smoky siracha with vinegar added. I used stealth mode for this post. No one will know.




LOL---I don't even know what she puts in, but I know it's not straight Ketchup.
I know she likes it & I like it after I add some Frank's to it.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Looks really good from here bear. Nicely done on the PP. I don't care for the overnighters either.
> Point for sure.
> Chris




Thank You Chris!!
Forum is slow the last few days??
I expected more comments on this one---It was Awesome!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 23, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Chris!!
> Forum is slow the last few days??
> I expected more comments on this one---It was Awesome!!
> And Thanks for the Like.
> ...



I've noticed that too. I reckon it has to do with archery season. 

Chris


----------



## pc farmer (Oct 23, 2018)

Great Lookin PP Bear.    That bark looks so yummy.

I would have got some butts but I have 2 and a half pigs in the freezer.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 23, 2018)

zwiller said:


> LIKE  Looks great!  If you liked the apple juice in your foiling try injecting it.
> 
> Sad to read you guys pay that much for butts.  Under $2/lb normally here and sales for $.99/lb are common.  That said, I pay top dollar for beef.  We need to do SMF swap MEAT.  Will trade 2 butts for a chuckie and 3 for brisket LOL.




Thank You Zwiller!!
The only thing we regularly get at a Great price is "Pork Loin". Always under $2, and often $1.49 or less. Even sometimes under a Buck!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Winterrider (Oct 23, 2018)

Picked up a couple 8.5# the other day for $1.25 (should have got the other 2 also) but freezer space is becoming limited. This addiction is getting the best of me, which is a good thing. Hopefully give this a shot over the weekend.
Loins here usually $1.78


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> I've noticed that too. I reckon it has to do with archery season.
> 
> Chris




Yeah--Speaking of which---A Buck just strolled through my front yard about 15 minutes ago, but it wasn't a Giant.
Bear Jr is a "Trophy" hunter during Archery season, and turns "Meat" hunter later during Rifle season.

Bear


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 24, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Yeah--Speaking of which---A Buck just strolled through my front yard about 15 minutes ago, but it wasn't a Giant.
> Bear Jr is a "Trophy" hunter during Archery season, and turns "Meat" hunter later during Rifle season.
> 
> Bear



Wishing him well, all I've seen in the fields around here are doe's and fawns. No buck sightings. 

Chris


----------



## tropics (Oct 24, 2018)

John Nice job on the PP nothing wrong with cooking at that temp.I did a Pastrami last week like that. LIKES
Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2018)

pc farmer said:


> Great Lookin PP Bear.    That bark looks so yummy.
> 
> I would have got some butts but I have 2 and a half pigs in the freezer.




Thank You Adam!!
LOL---You cheat--Raising your own little Piggies!!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 24, 2018)

tropics said:


> John Nice job on the PP nothing wrong with cooking at that temp.I did a Pastrami last week like that. LIKES
> Richie




Thank You Richie!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 25, 2018)

Ha must of been a sleep at the wheel I missed this. Any left overs now? I will be in Pa Saturday. As usual another fine cook by the Bear.

Warren


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2018)

HalfSmoked said:


> Ha must of been a sleep at the wheel I missed this. Any left overs now? I will be in Pa Saturday. As usual another fine cook by the Bear.
> 
> Warren




Thank You Warren!!
Leftovers are Frozen.
Working on other stuff now.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 25, 2018)

@chopsaw ---Thank You for the Like!

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2018)

@DrewJ ---Thank You for the Like.

Bear


----------



## mikeperez (Oct 26, 2018)

Looks good as always. 

Would you say the taste/juiciness was different from your previous smokes at 225? Or about the same?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2018)

mikeperez said:


> Looks good as always.
> 
> Would you say the taste/juiciness was different from your previous smokes at 225? Or about the same?



Thank You Mike!!
I would have to say everything was about the same with 225°, 240°, and 265°.

Bear


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Oct 26, 2018)

Great looking pulled pork!

Food Lion down in our area has butts for $.99 a lb this week so I’m going tomorrow to pick a few up!


----------



## xray (Oct 26, 2018)

Nice looking pulled pork Bear!

Those leftovers will reheat well in your SV, but PP seems to reheat good any method.

Butts are $1.40/lb here. It’s crazy how much price fluctuates being only one hour away.

I might have to reheat some pulled pork leftovers when I get back from FL. Not much in the house right now.

Like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 26, 2018)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Great looking pulled pork!
> 
> Food Lion down in our area has butts for $.99 a lb this week so I’m going tomorrow to pick a few up!



Thanks!
Go Get 'em VolFan!!

Bear


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Oct 26, 2018)

The pulled pork looks great Bear!  I just bought 4 butts from Kroger at $.99/lb that I'm about to smoke....  Coaching High School Football is getting in the way of my smoking.  Just qualified for the playoffs and added at least a week to my season.  I'll be smoking them in the snow in a little while!  Like


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 28, 2018)

xray said:


> Nice looking pulled pork Bear!
> 
> Those leftovers will reheat well in your SV, but PP seems to reheat good any method.
> 
> ...




Thank You Xray!!
We always reheat Pulled Pork in the Nuke-U-Later, because we heat enough for 1 Sammy at a time.
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 29, 2018)

Co4ch D4ve said:


> The pulled pork looks great Bear!  I just bought 4 butts from Kroger at $.99/lb that I'm about to smoke....  Coaching High School Football is getting in the way of my smoking.  Just qualified for the playoffs and added at least a week to my season.  I'll be smoking them in the snow in a little while!  Like




Thank You Coach!!
Best of Luck in the Playoffs!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Nov 1, 2018)

Top notch smoke Bear!  I could take a sammie like that any day!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 1, 2018)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Top notch smoke Bear!  I could take a sammie like that any day!




Thank You Justin!!
And Thanks for the Like.

Bear


----------



## Granny Clouds (Nov 4, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> *Boston Butt *(Pulled Pork @ 265° Smoker Temp)
> 
> There are many ways to Smoke Pulled Pork, But I don’t like to do overnight Smokes, so since this Butt was 9.2 pounds, I figured I’d try to get it done for Supper (about 4 to 5PM).
> Knowing I could easily “hold” it if it finishes to early, I got up at 4:15 AM and started my MES 40 at 4:20. It was 32° on my Front Smoking Porch!
> ...



Well, I certainly didn't mean to quote this, but I haven't figured out how to not quote. 

I got the 8.66 pounder out of the fridge and started to prep it, way too late in the morning. But that's okay, since it was rudely still frozen solid in the middle. Thus, it is cooking for about 200 years in the crock pot until it is thawed. I got out some butterflied pork chops to smoke this afternoon. 

I will get another pork shoulder, only this time, I won't toss it in the freezer. I will prep it the day before and get up way too early to get it started. 

I deeply appreciate all the help!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 4, 2018)

Just click reply not quote and you'll be fine.

Warren


----------



## bgaviator (Nov 16, 2018)

Bear,
What's the reason behind the cutting into the meat in a cross pattern?  I've never done that before, so just curious.

Also just to understand....you are collecting the juices in the pan from the entire cook, and then adding apple juice to that for the foiling period?  And then that becomes your sauce you add back in once the fat is removed?  

I've done something similar, but I wasn't collecting the juice prior to foiling it.  I just had the butt on the rack, and then moved it to a pan when it was time to foil.  Seemed like in the foiling phase the pork releases a ton of juice.  Is it better to be collecting it from the beginning like it seems you did here?  Thanks.  Always looking for way to perfect my technique!


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 16, 2018)

bgaviator said:


> Bear,
> What's the reason behind the cutting into the meat in a cross pattern?  I've never done that before, so just curious.
> *I make the Crossing pattern through the Fat cap, into the red meat, so more smoke & seasoning can get into the meat*
> 
> ...


*It doesn't collect much juice before the foiling stage, but I like the Butt in the Pan for the ease of clean-up, and since I put it on a wire cooling rack, being in the Pan doesn't effect the smoke coverage. It also makes it easier at foiling time, because all I have to do is reach in with the foil & wrap it over the top.

Bear*


----------



## Kenneth Allen (Nov 17, 2018)

Great looking butt, and thanks for the detailed step by step walkthrough, very helpful for a newbie.  I'm currently following your process exactly on my own butt for my very first ever smoking.  Should I be concerned at all about the hours that the butt spends between 40°-140° while in the smoker?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2018)

Kenneth Allen said:


> Great looking butt, and thanks for the detailed step by step walkthrough, very helpful for a newbie.  I'm currently following your process exactly on my own butt for my very first ever smoking.  Should I be concerned at all about the hours that the butt spends between 40°-140° while in the smoker?



Thank You!!
If you're using an actual Temp of 265° or higher, you shouldn't have to worry---It will get to 140° in less than 4 hours.
Also if you didn't inject it, and if you waited a couple hours to insert your Temp Probe (breaking the seal), then you don't have to worry, even if it doesn't get to 140° in 4 hours.

Bear


----------



## Kenneth Allen (Nov 17, 2018)

MES is set at 265 using built-in meat probe to verify smoker temp and both are hovering pretty close to 265 so far.  No brine or injection, the only thing I did differently from your steps is I did put my external meat probe in while raw before I put the butt in the smoker....I hope that wasn't a critical error.
Also I noticed your butt took about 6 hours to come to 168 and that's when you covered.  Mine is already at 165 at 4 hours, should I cover now or wait until the 6 hour mark?


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 17, 2018)

Kenneth Allen said:


> MES is set at 265 using built-in meat probe to verify smoker temp and both are hovering pretty close to 265 so far.  No brine or injection, the only thing I did differently from your steps is I did put my external meat probe in while raw before I put the butt in the smoker....I hope that wasn't a critical error.
> Also I noticed your butt took about 6 hours to come to 168 and that's when you covered.  Mine is already at 165 at 4 hours, should I cover now or wait until the 6 hour mark?




Sorry I'm so late, but:
In my opinion, you should wait until 2 or 3 hours in to insert the meat probe, but if you were at 165° in 4 hours you're good to go. I usually wait until 3 hours in, but 2 should be fine.

Also I don't go by time for when to cover with foil---I do it when the IT gets to about 165°.

You're probably enjoying it by now---How's it taste?!?!

Bear


----------



## Kenneth Allen (Nov 17, 2018)

Makes sense on the meat probe, I'll make sure and do that next time.
I smoked for 6 hours, covered, cooked for another 4hrs, it turned out great.  Just fell apart, great smoke flavor but the seasoning was a little lacking, I found it helped to mix in some addition rub after pulling.  
It was a great first smoking experience, thanks to this forum and your help... Already trying to decide what's getting smoked next.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 18, 2018)

Kenneth Allen said:


> Makes sense on the meat probe, I'll make sure and do that next time.
> I smoked for 6 hours, covered, cooked for another 4hrs, it turned out great.  Just fell apart, great smoke flavor but the seasoning was a little lacking, I found it helped to mix in some addition rub after pulling.
> It was a great first smoking experience, thanks to this forum and your help... Already trying to decide what's getting smoked next.



You can always go to the "Well", by checking my "Step by Step" Index (Link below).
All kinds of ideas there.

Bear


----------



## Millberry (Jan 12, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> *Boston Butt *(Pulled Pork @ 265° Smoker Temp)
> 
> There are many ways to Smoke Pulled Pork, But I don’t like to do overnight Smokes, so since this Butt was 9.2 pounds, I figured I’d try to get it done for Supper (about 4 to 5PM).
> Knowing I could easily “hold” it if it finishes to early, I got up at 4:15 AM and started my MES 40 at 4:20. It was 32° on my Front Smoking Porch!
> ...


What rub did you use to get it this dark?  Beautiful.  Charlie


----------



## Mcleod3426620 (Feb 8, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> *Boston Butt *(Pulled Pork @ 265° Smoker Temp)
> 
> There are many ways to Smoke Pulled Pork, But I don’t like to do overnight Smokes, so since this Butt was 9.2 pounds, I figured I’d try to get it done for Supper (about 4 to 5PM).
> Knowing I could easily “hold” it if it finishes to early, I got up at 4:15 AM and started my MES 40 at 4:20. It was 32° on my Front Smoking Porch!
> ...


So bear you smoke your butt fat cap up and top of the roast on the cooling rack?


----------



## masssmoke (Feb 8, 2022)

It really does look great, I have to say I am surprised to see the difference in the bark from the "ready to be foiled" picture and the picture just before it is pulled.  Usually the bark kind of suffers from the wrap, but it looked like it continued to form while in the foil.
I am overdue for a PP and I will try one like this, a bit hotter and faster than I have done in the past.


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 8, 2022)

Those are great prices! Beautiful Butt and sandwich! I was thinking I needed to do a butt this weekend, you putt me over the edge!


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2022)

Millberry said:


> What rub did you use to get it this dark?  Beautiful.  Charlie




Sorry I missed this, Charlie!!
I never used a set Pork Rub---Always from a friend of mine, or McCormick's, or some other Test stuff.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2022)

Mcleod3426620 said:


> So bear you smoke your butt fat cap up and top of the roast on the cooling rack?



Yes, on top, because there is no direct heat in my MES Smoker.
I don't need the fat on the bottom for protection.
That wire rack under it is so the smoke can get to the bottom of the Butt.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2022)

masssmoke said:


> It really does look great, I have to say I am surprised to see the difference in the bark from the "ready to be foiled" picture and the picture just before it is pulled.  Usually the bark kind of suffers from the wrap, but it looked like it continued to form while in the foil.
> I am overdue for a PP and I will try one like this, a bit hotter and faster than I have done in the past.




It usually doesn't affect it much IMO.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2022)

bauchjw said:


> Those are great prices! Beautiful Butt and sandwich! I was thinking I needed to do a butt this weekend, you putt me over the edge!



Certainly not cheap around here now, but go for it, Jed!!

Bear


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 9, 2022)

Really great to see you out on the Smokin Porch again, Bear. Awesome pulled pork at a great price. Love following your cooks.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2022)

Colin1230 said:


> Really great to see you out on the Smokin Porch again, Bear. Awesome pulled pork at a great price. Love following your cooks.




Thank You Colin!!
I appreciate that, but this thread is 3 years old.

Bear


----------



## Colin1230 (Feb 10, 2022)

Bearcarver said:


> Thank You Colin!!
> I appreciate that, but this thread is 3 years old.
> 
> Bear



DOH!!!   Still, I enjoy your cooks.


----------



## Millberry (Sep 15, 2022)

Gawd Bear- I ain't talked with you in forever. I'm gonna try your Fat side up on this 99 cents a pound pork butt. If it ain't good--I'm gonna still luv ya'.


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 15, 2022)

Millberry said:


> Gawd Bear- I ain't talked with you in forever. I'm gonna try your Fat side up on this 99 cents a pound pork butt. If it ain't good--I'm gonna still luv ya'.


Thank You Charlie!!
I Appreciate that, and Great to see you too!!

Bear


----------

